# Milan. per Calhanoglu si chiude a 4,5 mln di euro fino al 2024.



## admin (28 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, il Milan è in trattativa avanzata per prolungare il contratto di Calhanoglu fino al 2024. Il turco ne chiede 5, Maldini ne ha offerti 4. Si può chiudere a 4,5 mln.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, il Milan è in trattativa avanzata per prolungare il contratto di Calhanoglu fino al 2024. Il turco ne chiede 5, Maldini ne ha offerti 4. Si può chiudere a 4,5 mln.



4.5 milioni , ok, se continua a fare bene.

Secondo me troppi per lui e le sue prestazioni, ma amen, ha il coltello della parte del manico adesso ed è normale "rubacchi" qualcosa.

Ma ci costerà annualmente come o meno di adesso, turiamoci il naso e via.

Mi sarebbe scocciato perderlo, perchè avrei avuto paura dell' ennesima scommessa al suo posto.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (28 Gennaio 2021)

cosi il prossimo anno siamo punto e a capo.


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2021)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> cosi il prossimo anno siamo punto e a capo.



Anno prossimo? 2024 sono 3 anni. Si ha tempo di venderlo nel caso già nell'estate del 2022


----------



## Djerry (28 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, il Milan è in trattativa avanzata per prolungare il contratto di Calhanoglu fino al 2024. Il turco ne chiede 5, Maldini ne ha offerti 4. Si può chiudere a 4,5 mln.



Chiaramente troppi, ma qui la buona notizia è il triennale, tutto sommato non così sanguinoso.


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, il Milan è in trattativa avanzata per prolungare il contratto di Calhanoglu fino al 2024. Il turco ne chiede 5, Maldini ne ha offerti 4. Si può chiudere a 4,5 mln.



Va bene.
Chiudere subito questo rinnovo e quello di Gigio.
E il prima possibile anche Kessie + adeguamento ad Hernandez.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Gennaio 2021)

Troppi. Al massimo avrei fatto 4 + Bonus (se vinci qualcosa). 4 milioni non sono mica bruscolini eh..... Adesso ne prende tipo 2,5.
Tutte in Europa parlano di cessioni e nessuna squadra di acquisti. Tant'è vero che anche sui parametri zero del prossimo giugno non c'è tutta sta calca di squadre pronte a offrire stipendi milionari.

Le grandi spese di cartellini, a parte i fenomeni o giovani promesse, saranno sempre minori. Ad esempio Anno prossimo o tra due ci saranno un mare di giocatori in scadenza, perché in quest'anno qua nessuna squadra ha avuto la forza economica di rinnovare i propri giocatori al rialzo come da richieste (esagerate come sempre) dei procuratori...e ci saranno un mare di possibili parametri zero, vedrete.


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, il Milan è in trattativa avanzata per prolungare il contratto di Calhanoglu fino al 2024. Il turco ne chiede 5, Maldini ne ha offerti 4. Si può chiudere a 4,5 mln.



È abbastanza chiaro a tutti che quando manca calha si spegne a luce. È il nostro leader tecnico e non da adesso. Vado controcorrente, anche 5 a mio parere sarebbero adeguati


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Gennaio 2021)

nel 2024 avrà 30 anni...giusto così secondo me


----------

